

Venturebeat Demo day review - immad
http://venturebeat.com/2009/03/18/y-combinator-demo-day-simple-cloud-management-real-time-energy-monitoring-and-more/

======
danw
They all seem great. I'm particularly interested in Wattvision and Cloudkick.

 _"Wattvision says it’s the only one whose devices work with the existing
power meters. That means it doesn’t need to wait for regulatory breakthroughs
or technological advances."_

I'm not sure if it got muddled in reporting, but this claim is incorrect. I
have a device on my desk right now called the CurrentCost that measures my
home electricity usage. It's very popular amongst the HomeCamp home hacking
community. It's very cheap, being given away free by two UK electricity
suppliers. There are apps that let you compete with friends for best or most
improved energy usage, upload your data to Pachube or AMEE, tweet your
consumption and make pretty graphs.

~~~
anatoli
I assume that they're talking about the North American market, not Europe.
With that said, I know next to nothing about CurrentCost... maybe it's
available in NA too, in which case their claim would be incorrect.

